# Can anyone stream in-home with Android?



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone is successfully streaming in-home on an Android device with 3.0? I only see negative comments in the reviews in the Play Store. I have struggled twice with reps at DirecTV to no avail. I have a Nexus 7 and have had no luck streaming at home.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I can on my android phone a Motorola RAZR m

Sent from my XT907 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been able to stream the Fox Sports Network live on my Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have only tried it once to see if it worked, and it did.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I guess there are not many people who are interested in Android streaming.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Works on both my Samasung Galaxy III and my old Toshiba Thrive ( had to sideload the Toshiba). I am waiting on OOH for the Android. I don't understand why iPhone/iPad gets all the attention when the Android platform out sells iOS 3 to 1. If you want to go after the biggest market share, go Android.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> Works on both my Samasung Galaxy III and my old Toshiba Thrive ( had to sideload the Toshiba). I am waiting on OOH for the Android. I don't understand why iPhone/iPad gets all the attention when the Android platform out sells iOS 3 to 1. If you want to go after the biggest market share, go Android.


but this is not necessarily a good thing....


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

mreaves53 said:


> Works on both my Samasung Galaxy III and my old Toshiba Thrive ( had to sideload the Toshiba). I am waiting on OOH for the Android. I don't understand why iPhone/iPad gets all the attention when the Android platform out sells iOS 3 to 1. If you want to go after the biggest market share, go Android.


While more devices run Android than iOS, there are FAR fewer hardware variations in the iOS world. In iOS there are only 1 processor family, 4 or 5 memory configurations, 5 or 6 screen formats/resolutions versus 3 or 4 processor families, 10 or more screen formats, a dozen or more memory configurations, many different launchers/shells/UIs and far more variation across the operating system versions. Developing for Android is like developing for PC - the QA cycle is significant. By comparison, iOS requires far less testing, making it much quicker to bring to market.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

MikeW said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess there are not many people who are interested in Android streaming.


There are people that do it. Just most people here are iOS users. 
I have streamed with a EVO, EVO 3D and GS3 with no problems it's all based on your network connection and your Android version. You need to have 3.0 and up to run it, 3.1 and up for best stability. The better your WiFi and device the better it works. 
Sadly the reason Android out sells iOS is cost, there are far more cheap Android phones on the market. it's just like in the PC world. Mac's are better machines but you pay for it. PC's let you get a working usable machine for 1/3 the cost most of the time.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mreaves53 said:


> Works on both my Samasung Galaxy III and my old Toshiba Thrive ( had to sideload the Toshiba). I am waiting on OOH for the Android. I don't understand why iPhone/iPad gets all the attention when the Android platform out sells iOS 3 to 1. If you want to go after the biggest market share, go Android.


Just do a Google search on "android fragmentation" for your answer. Even if companies devoted equal resources to Android and Apple platforms, starting on the same date, iPhone/iPad versions of large applications will always be available and less bug prone than the Android version. As an Android phone owner, I wish that this wasn't the case, As a new iPad owner, it doesn't bother me as much as it used to.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

otaliema said:


> Sadly the reason Android out sells iOS is cost, there are far more cheap Android phones on the market. it's just like in the PC world. Mac's are better machines but you pay for it. PC's let you get a working usable machine for 1/3 the cost most of the time.


Exactly....

Apple tries to make they iOS devices affordable by keeping older model around when the new ones are released. however, folks seems to want the latest and greatest from Apple at Android prices.... :nono2:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

You can now.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I get that there are tons of devices to support in the Android world. It would be helpful if DirecTV would communicate the known issues to their customers so that we would know whether the problem is ours or theirs. MLB.TV gives a complete list of supported devices. If your device is not on the list, it simply doesn't work. CNN currently shows they know video is broken for Android V 4.4 and they are working on it. Is it really too much to ask to have a compatible list and a known issues list? GenieGO was not working two weeks ago. A recent update fixed that issue, and they at least allude to the fact that new devices are supported.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

well given the fact that they are hundreds of different Androids handsets out there, I doubt that any developer can keep up with them


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

peds48 said:


> well given the fact that they are hundreds of different Androids handsets out there, I doubt that any developer can keep up with them


Here's MLB.TV's list.

4. Supported Devices

Devices with a minimum of Android OS version of 2.2 should be capable of playing back Gameday Audio. Below are lists of devices that both support and do not support MLB.TV (live or archived) video content. If a device is not specifically named below, there is a chance it may successfully play MLB.TV video content.



North American devices that support MLB.TV video content
HTC Desire HD
HTC Droid Incredible, Incredible II
HTC Evo 3D, 4G, 4G Shift
HTC G2
HTC MyTouch 4G Slide
HTC Nexus One
HTC One S, V, X
HTC Rezound
HTC Sensation 4G
HTC Thunderbolt
LG Nitro HD
Motorola Droid 1, 2, 2 GLOBAL, 3, 4, X, BIONIC, PRO, RAZR, RAZR MAXX
Sony Xperia Play, LT28at
Samsung Droid Charge
Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Note, S (AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile), SII (AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile)
Samsung Nexus S, S 4G
More to come

[*]

Devices that do NOT support MLB.TV video content

HTC Aria
HTC Hero
HTC Droid Eris
LG Optimus Me
Samsung Galaxy Fit
Samsung Galaxy Mini
Samsung Galaxy 551
LG Optimus Chic
ZTE Blade
HTC Legend
Mytouch 3G Slide
HTC Gratia
Samsung Galaxy Europa
Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 (SE Shakira)
HTC Wildfire S
Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini
Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro
Samsung intercept
Samsung replenish
LG Ally
HTC Rhyme
Motorola Atrix
Motorola Droid X2


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

well DirecTV has such a list as well

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3495/kw/android%20genoego


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> well DirecTV has such a list as well
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3495/kw/android%20genoego


That list is incomplete. My phone (Motorola Droid 4) is not on the list. But the GenieGo app works on it. I initially had a problem with OOH, when it became available. But that was resolved once I ran the updated app while inside my home network.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> That list is incomplete. My phone (Motorola Droid 4) is not on the list. But the GenieGo app works on it. I initially had a problem with OOH, when it became available. But that was resolved once I ran the updated app while inside my home network.


and that is exactly my point. it is al most impassible to keep a complete list when Android handsets con sites of hundreds of different models


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

peds48 said:


> and that is exactly my point. it is al most impassible to keep a complete list when Android handsets con sites of hundreds of different models


Agree. I have an Ice Cream Sandwich OS Android tablet and it works great with GenieGo and streaming inhouse....yet it's not on their official list.


----------

